# Back from TX...Saw everything on Noah's Ark!



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Not only did we see more than 200 whitetails each in the 4 days we were there, but we also saw nearly every other living creature.  Day one I had 4 ostrichs under me..actually Rheas, but looked the same to me

also, this ranch is not high fenced.  no idea how the exotics hang around, but they do.







they got real up close and personal    We also heard they will kick your brains out!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

a very small aoudod.  I saw a beast, but got a bad photo.







http://www.pbase.com/woodystaxidermy/image/53515460

click here for the big boy


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

A great Axis deer!!!  I want one of these now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

A fallow buck....and a fallow buck running off a bunch of black buck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

a fallow buck checking out a doe I killed (she had a broke jaw and could not eat )


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Black Buck out for a morning swim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

One of the many, many 15-16 " 8 points we saw


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim -
  What is the name of the place you hunted and any recommendations??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

How desolate and barren is TX?

They had not had rain since Sept.  This little fella is hungry and probably thirsty


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> Jim -
> What is the name of the place you hunted and any recommendations??



HIGHLY recommended after this trip.  I have never hunted there before and the sheer number of deer and every other animal is amazing.  Everywhere you looked and every time you lifted your binocs you could see deer.  I hunted one stand all day (minus an hour for lunch) and had at least one deer to look at all day.  

We hit it right, pre rut and the first cold spell of the year.  deer were moving, bucks were chasing every where, bucks were answering rattling although they were not agressive about it.

www.hornsandthorns.com corazon ranch


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim,
Just one question.  Was it a high fenced baited hunt (eihter /or)?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim , awesome pix , nothing like a Texas hunt......

you need to take an Axis , i took an axis doe and they are some good eating , very rich.....

congrats on the hunt Dude .....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Jim,
> Just one question.  Was it a high fenced baited hunt (eihter /or)?


no fence...but 

lots and lots of corn.  it was everywhere in every store and every town and every grocery store and every truck.  Also the entire towns welcome hunters from every where...all signs say corn for sale and welcome hunters.  I was nieve to think parts of TX was not baited and learned last week or so that I would be hunting over feeders.  As best I can tell EVERY stand in TX has a feeder about 100 yards away.  I am working on my thoughts about it now.

Just a couple of pics from a few of the local towns.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2005)

That's amazing with all those exotics that it is not high fenced.

So you had a good shoot!  Congrats.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

what was the non hunters perception of baiting


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's amazing with all those exotics that it is not high fenced.
> 
> So you had a good shoot!  Congrats.



a great shoot  Most impressive was the sheer number of deer.  I have never even imagined anything like it.  They were behind every bush and rock and cactus.  We saw just as many if not more deer away from feeders as we did around them.  But they definitely came to the feeders.  If ever legalized in GA (and I would vote no) it would completely change how we do things.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> what was the non hunters perception of baiting



Gotta tell you that if there was a non hunter there he was hiding like Jerry Falwell in a gay club


----------



## Jorge (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome back Jim! Congratulations on a successful hunt. I guess that jack handle I sold you shot straight. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

BTW, we behaved while you were gone (well at least until last night).


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

JT, 
Did you see any turkeys??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> JT,
> Did you see any turkeys??



I saw 7 long beards, Bubbabuck saw 17.  They were gobbling their fool heads off from the roost this morning as well.  They gobbled hard for about 30 minutes.  RIO's sound a whole lot different than easterns.

Jorge....yeah that gun is bad....too long for work in the small blinds, but a bad shooting machine!


----------



## ZMI (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you see Bigfoot or a Black Panther?  

Sounds like a great time!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

ZMI said:
			
		

> Did you see Bigfoot or a Black Panther?
> 
> Sounds like a great time!! Glad to hear it.



nope, but Bubbabuck saw a cougar and we looked hard for illegals since we were only 20 miles from the border


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> we looked hard for illegals since we were only 20 miles from the border




do they come into the corn also??  

how high/low was their low fence?  Just curious


----------



## ZMI (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> nope, but Bubbabuck saw a cougar and we looked hard for illegals since we were only 20 miles from the border



Whats the season on them? 














Cougars, that is!


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> nope, but Bubbabuck saw a cougar and we looked hard for illegals since we were only 20 miles from the border




Whats the limit on those???  

No seriously, what were you to do if you saw one?


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess we all had the same idea....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

we were told not to do anything if we saw an illegal running around...or border patrol.  I was gonna yell...."say cheese".  Man that would have made for a great photo op.

Rich, Most of the fence that was on the property was cattle height, since it is also a cattle farm.  One ranch that bordered it on one side was high fence and it was probably 10 feet tall.


----------



## Count Down (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for bringing back some great snapshots of your trip.  I know it was as fun as it looked but it not GA.  I've been other places myself, and seen some crazy stuff, but, gotta love GA. It may not be perfect, but it's all we got...Thanks again for the pictures! Did I miss it or didn't you say what you downed out there?
Guns


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Lee County said:
			
		

> Thanks for bringing back some great snapshots of your trip.  I know it was as fun as it looked but it not GA.  I've been other places myself, and seen some crazy stuff, but, gotta love GA. It may not be perfect, but it's all we got...Thanks again for the pictures! Did I miss it or didn't you say what you downed out there?
> Guns



I shot a 9 pt, Bubbabuck a 10.  We both saw much larger deer, but either passed or did not have a shot.  Yep GA is great...so much so that when we got back in this morning at 7AM after driving for 16 hours and getting only a nap in the truck I went straihgt to the stand for a couple of hours, the morning was just too good to pass up


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 13, 2005)

Those were great Jim Glad you had A Great HUNT.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 13, 2005)

Great pic's Jim, thanks for sharing.  Glad you and Bubbabuck had successful hunt and a great time.  There's nothing quite like going out of state to hunt.


----------



## fredw (Dec 13, 2005)

Jim, great story and pics!

Do they also allow you to take does?  If so, are they included in the price or additional?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

fredw said:
			
		

> Jim, great story and pics!
> 
> Do they also allow you to take does?  If so, are they included in the price or additional?



You can take a doe as well, but they asked us not to on this ranch since the doe/buck ratio is about where they want it.  So they moved us to another ranch for that.  On the second ranch (about 5 miles away) Bubbabuck saw his largest buck!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad to hear y'all had a great time.


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 13, 2005)

wow- that is a LOT of animals!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 13, 2005)

No doubt you and bubba made some great memories. I think it's a good thing to experience different places and ways of hunting. Even if it turns out it is not one's style, it will make him appreciate his own.

I'll bet you really enjoyed looking at these Georgia pines this morning.  

Great photo's! Thanks for taking us there to see a little of what you and bubba saw.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 13, 2005)

*Emu*

When I lived out in Texas, we would chase those things around on horseback and try to lasso them.  The are mean as heck.  Farmers thought they were the beef of the future.  WHen they could not make money on them, they just released them.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

teethdoc said:
			
		

> When I lived out in Texas, we would chase those things around on horseback and try to lasso them.  The are mean as heck.  Farmers thought they were the beef of the future.  WHen they could not make money on them, they just released them.



yeah the outfitter told us to kill them and that they were free....but that we had to take them home can you imagine us rolling down the interstate with big bird sticking out the back!


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome trip Jim.

Great pics.

I didn't get to go on our trip out there this year but one of our partners did.  He took a good nine point.  He had the same things to say as you.  Deer everywhere!!!

ML


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 13, 2005)

just strap it to the roof.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 13, 2005)

Texas is a whole different world.. I hunted the Carla ranch back in the late '80s and had the same to say as you did.. it was very common to sit on a stand and see 20-40 deer every morning.. 
So now that you have hunted Texas and hunted over corn... Do you now have the same feeling towards legalized baiting as you did before?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 13, 2005)

Great pics Jim, that is definatly a trip I would like to do somtime in the future!

Was there a trophy fee   or was it 1 buck of your choice?

It looks like you all had a great trip!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

Just 1 more.  Yes I still have the same feeling about baiting bveing legal.  I do not want it legal in GA cause it would drastically change everything we do and how we do it.

I have no issue with hunting over it in legal states.

Gage, yeah it was one buck of choice (8 pt outside ears or huge 6's) and $1500 if you wanted another.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like a great trip. Did you see any snakes?


----------



## bucky (Dec 13, 2005)

there was a fence their ,you just was not close to it . 10,000 arce high fence is alot of fence.good hunting


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2005)

bucky said:
			
		

> there was a fence their ,you just was not close to it . 10,000 arce high fence is alot of fence.good hunting



you could be right, but the outfitter said no high fence.  

Dustin, no snakes....which is a good thing  It did get warm enough one day for them to be laying on every rock, but none were seen


----------



## bucky (Dec 13, 2005)

thats funny they would pay for all those exotics running around without one.they could lose alot of money


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 13, 2005)

MAN !!!.....What a great time we had !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Tons of Deer.....Tons of Bucks !!
I have NO issue with the feeders.......While deer would come to them when they went off....most of the deer I saw were not at the feeders !
Most of them were passing thru, feeding on browse, or chasing !!......I would not have shot a Buck at the feeder.....but it was no more than a food plot to me.

Can't wait to go back next year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pendy (Dec 13, 2005)

*Jim and Bubbabuck*

Glad you had a good trip and got your bucks. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 14, 2005)

*.............*

glad ya had a great hunt, Jim.............and great pics!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> glad ya had a great hunt, Jim.............and great pics!!



Thanks Coonie, just wish that beast you killed would have walked by me


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Thanks Coonie, just wish that beast you killed would have walked by me




he's alredy dead Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2005)

rpaul11 said:
			
		

> he's alredy dead Jim



maybe I could talk John into slipping by holding him in the air!


----------



## Holton (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 14, 2005)

Great pics! I bet you didn't get bored while you were in your stand. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 14, 2005)

wow looked like a zoo from the pictures!sounds like a truly good time .thanks for posting the pis and info,post more if ya got any!


----------



## leo (Dec 15, 2005)

*Great pics Jim*

Thanks for sharing your trip with us

The Rio grand area is a different experience when you are use to hunting the piney woods


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 15, 2005)

thank's for the story and pic's jim. glad to read you and bb had a great trip. any good hot wing's? any other "activitie's" you didn't mention?


----------



## Limbshaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Great Pics, Jim...........Congrats on the nine point.........I'm glad you had a good trip!!!
 

git'r


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 15, 2005)

What a hunt.......thanks for capturing the moment to share with us!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> Great Pics, Jim...........Congrats on the nine point.........I'm glad you had a good trip!!!
> 
> 
> git'r



Yeah we had a blast as you can tell.  I tried to send you the pics from the stand, but it would not let me???


----------

